# FTP Login funktioniert nicht



## Börnie (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo
Ich hab n großes Problem und weiß mir keinen Rat mehr. Ich habe nachfolgende FTP Programme unter Windows XP Prof.

1.  WS_FTP95LE
2. WS_FTP pro 8.0
3. FlashFXP

Alle drei Programme nehmen den Login nicht an und mein Anbieter sagt alles ok.
Wobei ich auch auf einen weiteren anderen Server ebenfalls nicht raufkomme.
Ich habe alles versucht, die Firewall deinstalliert usw. nichts will helfen.

Ich hatte kürzlich den Fehler gemacht mir Norton Symantec 2003 aufzuspielen, welches mir fast alle Programme beschädigt hatte, so dass ich nahezu fast alles neu machen musste. Ich konnte zwar mittlerweile Symantec endgültig bis ins Detail löschen, aber seither bekomme ich das FTP nicht mehr hin.

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben was ich da noch tun kann


----------



## hulmel (13. Januar 2004)

Und was sagt der eingebaute ftp von XP?


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Januar 2004)

kannst Du den FTP-Server von dem rechner anpingen?
Kannst Du den FTP-Server von wo anders aus anpingen?


----------



## Börnie (14. Januar 2004)

Ich hab mir hier mal einen Testaccount besorgt und der geht auch nicht.

http://www.all-inkl.de/

Und ein Windows XP eigenen ftp kenne ich gar nicht?

Ich habe es aber auch über den Internetexplorer versucht, es will rein gar nichts funktionieren. Die Windows eigene Firewall ist deaktiviert und der passive Transfer ist ebenfalls deaktiviert.


----------



## Tim C. (14. Januar 2004)

Hängst du eventuell hinter einem Router ?
Was für einen Internet Service Provider nutzt du ?
Klappt nur der Login nicht, oder erreichst du den ganzen Server nicht ?


----------



## Börnie (14. Januar 2004)

Nein, ich bin mit ADSL über HanseNet drin. Nur der Login geht nicht.

Fehlermeldung ist: 530 Login incorrect /Logon failure, so quitting


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2004)

Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Authentifizierungsmodi: Auth SSL z. B.
Ist der Port korrekt angegeben?
Bei Deiner Fehlermeldung sollte keine Firwall die Verbindung stören, schließlich moniert der Server ja den Login. Soweit würdest Du nicht kommen, wenn die Firewall alles blockt.


----------



## Börnie (14. Januar 2004)

Ja, alles ist richtig drin und korrekt eingestellt.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (14. Januar 2004)

Gib mal in Deinen Internet Explorer

```
ftp://user@domain.de
```
 ein. Wobei *user* Dein FTP-Benutzername ist und *Domain* die Adresse des FTP-Servers. Wenn alles richtig funktioniert, sollte ein Fenster aufgehen, was Dich nach Deinem FTP-Passwort fragt.


----------



## Börnie (15. Januar 2004)

Danke erstmal für alle Hilfe. Leider geht das so auch nicht über den Internetexplorer. Obwohl jetzt nur noch eine Fehlermeldung kommt.

530 Login Incorrect

Vorher war da noch zusätzlich: Logon failure, so quitting, diese Meldung ist nun weg.


----------



## hulmel (15. Januar 2004)

> Und ein Windows XP eigenen ftp kenne ich gar nicht?


START - Ausführen - cmd
Danach: ftp [host]
(username)
(passwort)

SDF (Schulung durch Fragezeichen)...


----------



## Börnie (16. Januar 2004)

Das will auch nicht...


----------



## Börnie (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo
Ich musste grade meine Festplatte auswechseln, da sie offensich kaputt war.
Mein Rechner bekam plötzlich das große Stottern, wie bei einer kaputten Schallplatte. Obwohl ich nun alles neu eingerichtet habe, will das ftp Programm immernoch nicht funktionieren.

Hat jemand dazu vielleicht noch einen guten Rat?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Januar 2004)

So langsam glaube ich eher an fehlerhaft eingegebenen Zugangsdaten ....


----------



## Börnie (19. Januar 2004)

Sorry, aber du wirst es nicht glauben, es sind alle Daten korrekt eingegeben.

Und dennoch kein Reinkommen...


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Januar 2004)

Ja, vielleicht sind die Daten die DU hast nicht richtig  
Man denke an Hacker und fiese Provider, die Zugangsdaten abändern   

Kannst Du die Zugangsdaten bei einem Freund ausprobieren?
Geht es da?


----------



## dfd1 (19. Januar 2004)

Ich seh da 2 Möglichkeinten:

Irgendwas blockt bei dir den Port 21
Deine Zugangsdaten sind definitv falsch...

Hast du ICQ und bist du morgen Abend (so gegen 20Uhr) online? Dann kann ich dir evnt. direckt helfen...

Schreib mir ne PN mit deiner ICQ#

PS: Beitrag 600


----------



## Börnie (20. Januar 2004)

Also die Zugansdaten sind mit dem Provider abgestimmt und gecheckt worden, dort ist alles ok. Die Daten sind dort auch getestet worden. Ein Freund hat die Daten ausprobiert und hat keine Probleme, somit käme nur die Blockierung des Portes in Frage?

Wie ich weiter oben schon mal schrieb, habe ich  mir Ersatzdaten zum Testen besorgt und auch diese zeigten den gleichen Fehler an.


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Januar 2004)

Wären wir am Telefon, würde ich gleich ein "Telefonstreich, Telefonstreich" erwarten oder "Radio Soundso: Telefonterror, reingefallen!". So wie Du es beschreibst dürftest Du das Problem gar nicht haben. Schon gar nicht nach einem blanken neu installierten System.

Wie gesagt, die Verbindung scheint zustande zu kommen, da Du einen "Login Incorrect" bekommst. Würde die Verbindung überhaupt nicht gehen, bekämst Du ein "Could not resolve IP" oder so etwas ähnliches.

Ich wette, würden wir an Deiner Kiste sitzen, kämen wir Deinem Problem auf die Schliche, aber so ist es ein blödes herumgerate, zumal Du sehr wählerisch bist, welche Fragen Du beantwortest und welche nicht, sorry


----------



## Börnie (20. Januar 2004)

Welche Fragen möchtest du denn gerne beantwortet haben? Ich weiß auch, dass das Problem so eigentlich gar nicht da sein dürfte, aber leider ist das so.

Ich bin gern bereit auf alles zu antworten, nur zu.

Vielleicht gabs ja tatsächlichen Hackerangriff auf meinen PC, aber leider ändert das nichts an dem derzeitigen Problem mit dem FTP Login.

Ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie ich mich da technisch vergewissern kann was da nun wirklich hintersteckt? Bin kein Profi.

Wenn einiges unprofessionell erscheint, bitte ich um entschuldigung.

PS: Keine Sorge, dass ist kein übler Scherz.


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Januar 2004)

> kannst Du den FTP-Server von dem rechner anpingen?


Mach einen Traceroute zum Server und halte nach Verbindungsstörungen / Umleitungen ausschau.

Nimm eine Knoppix-CD, starte davon und versuche den FTP-Server von dort aus zu erreichen. Geht es oder nicht?

Ogott, ich hoffe irgendwas hilft. Das wird langsam peinlich


----------



## Börnie (20. Januar 2004)

Wie mache ich eine Traceroute und was ist eine Knoppix CD?

Ich sagte ja, ich bin kein Profi, also muss das auch nicht peinlich sein, oder?


----------



## hulmel (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Börnie _
> *Wie mache ich eine Traceroute und was ist eine Knoppix CD?*



In der DOS-Box tracert [host] eingeben.

Knoppix


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Januar 2004)

Ein Traceroute zeigt Dir den Weg zwischen Dir und einem anderen Host an, inclusive Zwischenstationen bei anderen Hosts.

Knoppix ist ein von CD startbares linux. Einfach von der CD booten, nix installieren. Man hat dann ein sauberes Betriebssystem und kann mal Linux-FTP-Klienten ausprobieren.


----------



## bapuna (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Folkz,

um den Börnie mal nicht so alleine dastehn zu lassen meld ich mich gleich auch mal. Habe das selbe Problem ...also so wie das aussieht genau identisch!

Ich nutze  schon immer windows 2000 professionell und das ging damit auch mal wunderbar. Irgendwann dann nicht mehr. Es kommt einfach 530 Login incorrect!

Nutzerdaten sind richtig und wurden von mir auch nicht falsch eingegeben. Bei einem Freund  das nämlich mit diesen Daten.

Router oder Firewall können dies auch nicht verursachen habe ich nämlich schon alles ohne ausprobiert. selbst eine Neuinstallation konnte das Problem nicht beseitigen. Die idee mit dem Knoppix habe ich jetzt kurzerhand mal getestet und es half auch nix 

Also der Fehler besagt das das Passwort falsch wär! tja aber das kann ja nicht sein da es bei einem Freund stimmt *g* also irgendwie konfus.

Ftp Programme habe ich auch schon etliche durch keines hat funktioniert laso daran liegt es auch nicht. Die Einstellungen in den Programmen sind sicher richtig! denn ich habe shcon auf mehreren FTP-Servern versucht mich einzuloggen bisher ohne erfolg. 

Es kommt mir so vor als wenn irgend etwas mein Passwort falsch übermittelt!? Aber das einzige was das kann wäre das FTp Programm und das wurde mit den selben Einstellungen auf dem Pc meines Nachbars installiert und von dort aus konnte ich mich einloggen.


Sowas kennt ihr ja sicher man hat ein Problem und eigentlich dürfte es keins geben aber es ist eben doch vorhanden ...schlimmer als bei ner Frau wenn die Probleme macht weiß man wenigstens warum *gg*

Wenn hier jemand ne Idee hat woran das noch liegen könnte oder wie man dem Problem auf die schliche kommen könnte dann raus damit ich bin echt am verzweifeln!

greeez Basti


----------



## bapuna (28. Januar 2004)

.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

Gute Güte ... die letzte Möglichkeit, die mir mit gegebenen Daten einfällt, wäre der Provider, der das blockt. Habt Ihr denn schon einen anderen Provider getestet? Freenet, 1und1 oder so


----------



## Lukasz (29. Januar 2004)

Hi schau mal hier 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=742645#post742645
edit sory geht doch um was anders :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lukasz _
> *Hi schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=742645#post742645
> edit sory geht doch um was anders :-( *



Pssst ... Du kannst ein vermurkstes Posting auch löschen


----------



## Börnie (29. Januar 2004)

dfd1 war so freundlich mal zu checken und meinte auch das es am Provider liegt. Offenbar merken die selbst nicht was los ist oder sie sagen es nicht deutlich.
Jedenfalls hab ich es dort mal kundgetan, das möglicherweise Hacker blocken und bekam bis jetzt nur stilles Schweigen im Walde...

Das sagt ja auch schon was.


----------



## blumi91 (11. März 2005)

Also ich hatte so ein Problem bei meinem Freenet FTP Zugang sonst gings überall sehr gut.
Dann hab ichs so gemacht wie Dominik es gesagt hat und konnt diesmal auch in den FTP ding rein aba konnt keine Datei öffnen!Kann mir da jmd. helfen?habs mit dem Internet Explorer 5.Habe Win XP SP I.
O.K. der Beitrag kommt jetz bissal spät aber bitte noch antworten.
Thx Gruß Blumi


----------

